# 2002 Club Car Carryall 2+ problem



## DikH (Sep 19, 2017)

I have a Club Car Carryall 2+ (ZG0206-118811) with the 350 engine. Recently it started not wanting to move even though the engine was running, but it would finally move. It has worsened to the point where it will not move at all. The engine does not seem to accelerate once started. I have replaced the spark plug and fuel filters, and checked the impulse line. I have checked the adjustment of the accelerator and cable, and the governor and cable. I'm thinking it is the clutch, but wonder if I have missed something.


----------

